# Guilty pleasure songs



## Nocturne (Oct 10, 2009)

Fess up!  We've all got them.  Talking to your friends about how awesome THAT SWEET METAL CONCERT is gonna be, then kicking off your shoes on putting on your Britney Spears cd.  Ok... maybe that's an exaggeration, but you get the idea.

Oh... looks like you're chicken.  OK THEN ILL START

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUQIV-PCb28

I like the song Tim McGraw by Taylor Swift.  FUCK YOU, it's a sweet song !

Ok, the priest is in, let me hear your sins.  You know its wrong, but it feels oh so right ;3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2009)

The Dream- Walking on the Moon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR1bEAEjVpI

That song is trippy, but Youtube is a piece of shit, and cannot capture the true feeling that song produces. It is creepy, but it sounded amazing, and in my stoned stupor, I was content.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 11, 2009)

The theme tune to Doctor Who is my favorite song ever made. No joke. I have like, 50 different versions of it on my computer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF2x5IKxmAQ
http://www.whomix.trilete.net

The fact that I like it isn't bad, but the fact that it's my favorite song and I love it _that_ much just makes me feel horrible and nerdy sometimes.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22tktN87ASk

"There is no Arizona" by Jamie O'Neal.

I turn of my scrobbler just to listen to that song, god dammit. ._.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

I unabashedly love nu metal


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 11, 2009)

Lots of people really do not seem to like "Where is the Love" by the Black Eyed Peas for some reason, but I love it! I am listening to it right now, as a matter of fact. Don't know if that quite counts as a "guilty" pleasure, though.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Oct 11, 2009)

"Everytime we Touch" by Cascada


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 11, 2009)

"Copacabana" by Barry Manilow.  It's the only Manilow song I can tolerate.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> "Copacabana" by Barry Manilow. It's the only Manilow song I can tolerate.


 
This reminded me of Rod Stewart, for some reason...

And, thus, Young Turks, by Rod Stewart.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

*Anastacia - Welcome To My Truth*


Oh why, why?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 11, 2009)

Britney Spears's song, Circus.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zeR3NSYcHk

I thought I grew out of her in 1999, but this song is actually really catchy.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 11, 2009)

... I usually don't listen to music I can't sing to, so I'm already doing something wrong. XD

Though everyone tells me I have a gorgeous singing voice.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 11, 2009)

crash and burn
by savage garden


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Oct 11, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> We've all got them.



No, I don't.


----------



## Sickie-Strangle (Oct 11, 2009)

Haddaway - What is Love?

Don't judge me...


----------



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 11, 2009)

Caramelldansen and pretty much all of the vocaloid songs.


Oh and Jeffree Star and Blood on the Dance Floor if that counts!? x__x;;


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

The bad touch - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 11, 2009)

What is Love - Haddaway


----------



## Sickie-Strangle (Oct 11, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> What is Love - Haddaway



You are now my new best friend.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> What is Love - Haddaway


 awesome song no guilt in that


----------



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The bad touch - Bloodhound Gang



How could I possibly forget that one!?

D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

xxBlitzBiederwolfxx said:


> How could I possibly forget that one!?
> 
> D:


 Its so much awesome at once!


----------



## xxBlitzBiederwolfxx (Oct 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its so much awesome at once!



That it is, that it is. :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 11, 2009)

Maru Kaite Chikyuu

I feel like such a closet weeaboo sometimes.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 11, 2009)

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi
Paris Hilton - Stars Are Blind

Both of these examples of middling popcraft leave me humming either tune for the rest of the day (at least) unless I push them out with something better to stick with..


----------



## xx_haywire_xx (Oct 11, 2009)

anything taylor swift and/or gavin degraw.
i lurv them


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 11, 2009)

Shit...I'm going to kick myself for posting this...

"Stir It Up"- Patti Labelle.


----------



## Takun (Oct 11, 2009)

I'M A HAZARD TO MYSELF
DON'T LET ME GET ME
I'M MY OWN WORST ENEMY
IT'S BAD WHEN YOU ANNOY YOURSELF
SO IRRITATING
DON'T WANNA BE MY FRIEND NO MORE
I WANNA BE SOMEBODY ELSE

Pink ;~;


----------



## Azure (Oct 11, 2009)

I hate myself, and you should too...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 11, 2009)

Most anything I listen to I guess could fall in this category since I keep getting picked on for what I have on my iTouch. 



AzurePhoenix said:


> I hate myself, and you should too...



I thought I knew you! D=


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

I 
LOVE
NIPPON
GIRLS


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 12, 2009)

Sickie-Strangle said:


> Haddaway - What is Love?
> 
> Don't judge me...


 
You have the greatest avatar in the existence of mankind.
I commend you for it.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 12, 2009)

xxBlitzBiederwolfxx said:


> Caramelldansen



This.

Also, Mika.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 13, 2009)

Sickie-Strangle said:


> You are now my new best friend.



*shakes your hand*I'm PhantomLion, nice to meet you! 



The Drunken Ace said:


> awesome song no guilt in that





jesusfish2007 said:


> You have the greatest avatar in the existence of mankind.
> I commend you for it.



*And to all of you, I reply with this*


----------

